# LOWE 1431 build



## b8chsr (Jan 2, 2009)

I started the new LOWE build this week, the weather down here has been in the 60's not too bad for painting. I started with 2 coats of primer then laid two coats of top color. Deciding the color was the easy part. I spent about 2 hrs today trying to decide how to lay the deck out.. My wife thought I was crazy just staring at the boat and moving stuff around..then back again... she doesn't understand it's a big decision. Anyone else have this much trouble deciding how to lay out the boat? I will say this site has alot of good ideas...almost too many, I get so many ideas running around and I wanna incorporate them all. Here are a few shots of what I have so far...ENJOY


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2009)

The color is awesome! Red is my favorite color! :beer:

Put a nice level floor and 2 pedestal seats for comfort and I think you would be good to go! Exactly what I want for these kettle ponds we have around here in MA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Jan 4, 2009)

Lookin good.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks good Mike  

I still wished I went with red myself, it was my first choice. Layouts should be thought thru and it should be incouraged to move them around if all possible to get the feel where you need stuff. I actually sat in my jon on a few try's :lol: (ok I pretended as my little girl says) My biggest hang up of it all is ROD STORAGE :roll: still wanna do it better on that.

also Welcome aboard mate


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice Paint Job!


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea, I can relate. I would go out to our barn and just think! I'd want to work, but I want to decide where to put hatches, how high to build, where to put seats how to place rod holders etc! Did you get decals? Use stencils? Lettering? Good job! I'm waiting to paint mine till the warm weather, I know it woulda been easier to do from the outset, but I wanted to get started!! And the inside of the boat is what really matters! Cosmetics are secondary to catching fish!


----------



## b8chsr (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks baptistpreach, I have a small vinyl sticker buisness that I can do single color decals... nothing big, the largest I can cut is 6"x 36" which was perfect for the boat. 

I started the interior lastnight, I should have some pictures up later tonight on the progress. It's coming along and it's a good thing because the fish are really turned on down here right now. The temp should reach 70 today... You gotta love Florida!!!! 8)


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome job - I should have went with red as well. The blue I used turned out to be Florida Gator colors.. especially after putting on orange decals - I was NOT looking for that color combo, but they are my favorite colors... maybe I should get some big FU vinyl letters and put them on the back...


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> ....Florida Gator colors....


I hadn't noticed that before. I guess we will continue fishing out of my boat..... :shock: :shock:


----------



## RStewart (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah russ010, you should have went with Oklahoma red and white! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMER SOOOOOOOOOOONER!! lol
nice job b8chsr. can you do graphis for cars similar to a wrap?


----------



## b8chsr (Jan 5, 2009)

You know I thought you were a GATOR fan too Russ when I saw the boat colors.... :lol: . I'm a Va Tech fan myself, but Maroon and Orange on a boat just doesn't do it, I need something bolder. 

Stew - I can't do any of the cool vehicle wraps. The best I can do is 6" x 36" in a single color, more like outlines. Here are some of the ones I've done to include the LOWE sticker on my boat:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

my father in law is a HUGE gator fan... probably the main reason I hate them.

I played baseball at Clemson (pronounced Clempsun) so I wanted Orange and White... I almost did the tiger stripes in Orange, black and white - but I didn't want to put that much work into a boat that was going to get scratched and beat up on rocks and trees where I fish.


----------



## who pooted? (Jan 6, 2009)

B8chsr what kinda paint/primer? Brand? Application?
Tanks,
Adam


----------



## b8chsr (Jan 6, 2009)

Adam- I used 1qt each of rust-oleum professional grade metal primer and "safety red" rust-oleum professional grade paint. It took about 3/4 of the qt to apply 2 coats. I brushed each coat and didn't add any thinner to the paint. So it's kinda thick... turned out pretty good I think.


----------



## who pooted? (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good u did a great job. Is the Lowe emblem a vinyl sticker of your own design?


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 14, 2009)

b8chsr said:


> Thanks baptistpreach, I have a small vinyl sticker buisness that I can do single color decals... nothing big, the largest I can cut is 6"x 36" which was perfect for the boat.
> )



could you give me an idea on prices? I'd be interested in comparing you to what I've got here locally. Also, could you do a sticker of a catfish? or some crappie?? I'd be REALLY interested if you could!


----------



## b8chsr (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey Guys, sorry it's taken so long for me to get back with you. To answer all your questions...1) The LOWE design was something I came up with. 2)Prices vary anywhere from $6 for a roughly 6"x6" - $25 for what you see on the boat. Registration numbers in a single color and just about any font run $10 a set. Standard shipping is free anything above that will be added in depending on zip code. 

Hopefully my work schedule and the weather will cooperate so I can finish the boat I haven't been able to work on it in about 2 wks.


----------

